# Reselling Mazuri?



## lvstorts (Nov 25, 2012)

I've noticed a lot of Mazuri Tortoise food for sale in the For Sale listings. I'm curious, are these authorized dealers or resellers making a good profit? 

I buy mine from an authorized dealer for 25 pounds I pay $26. 

Looking at the prices in the ads, even with shipping, they are making a mint!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2012)

I think most, if not all are just folks reselling the Mazuri.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 25, 2012)

Where do you buy yours? That is like $1 per pound!


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2012)

By the time you figure in the packaging, the shipping, the 4 something per gallon gas to drive it to the post office, the gas to drive to pick up the 25 pound bag in the first place, your time, the postage, etc... I don't think anyone is making a "mint".


----------



## lvstorts (Nov 25, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> Where do you buy yours? That is like $1 per pound!



Waaaayyyyy away from you! Eastern Washington (state).


----------



## Tim/Robin (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> By the time you figure in the packaging, the shipping, the 4 something per gallon gas to drive it to the post office, the gas to drive to pick up the 25 pound bag in the first place, your time, the postage, etc... I don't think anyone is making a "mint".



Agreed!! I don't think there are any millionaire tortoise Mazuri resellers!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2012)

While they may not make a "mint", I think they make a heck of a god amount on what they sale. The way I look at it would be... there would be no added cost for gas to get the food, because you would be spending the same amount of gas to get your own supply. For me, I live across the street from the post office, so no added cost. Otherwise, even with the very limited driving I do, I would have to go less then six blocks out of my way to get to either of the post offices in the two places I normally do most of my usual shoping in, so really no added gas for "going out of my way" to get to a post office. For shipping you just get those nice free shipping boxes from the post office that allow you to pay a set price for whatever fits in those boxes. (which is how my Mazuri came when I bought from a reseller on this site) The post office actually makes shipping something so quick and easy, plus very reasonable price wise. So, yes, I can see making a nice profit with very little work.


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2012)

Arguing in true Jacqui fashion... 

Why don't you try selling it for a few months and then come back and tell us how little work it is and how rich you get?


----------



## Edna (Nov 25, 2012)

As a person with only a few tortoises, and those rather small, I appreciate the resellers. I don't have any business buying mazuri 25 lbs at a time. If I can get a few pounds at a time, I consider that a service. I'm a willing and happy participant in the mazuri-reseller economy.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought the small bag directly from Mazuri and they shipped free, I was wondering can it be frozen? I am thinking of buying the big bag and freezing it in smaller packages


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> I bought the small bag directly from Mazuri and they shipped free, I was wondering can it be frozen? I am thinking of buying the big bag and freezing it in smaller packages



How big is the small bag and what did it cost?

Don't know about freezing. Sorry.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> Arguing in true Jacqui fashion...



No (and I realize you have a hard time understanding this), I am just giving my opinion based on actual facts in my personal life. Geesh Tom, are you ever going to get over this thing you have against me sharing my thoughts???




Watsonpartyof4 said:


> I bought the small bag directly from Mazuri and they shipped free, I was wondering can it be frozen? I am thinking of buying the big bag and freezing it in smaller packages



Yes you can freeze it.




Edna said:


> As a person with only a few tortoises, and those rather small, I appreciate the resellers. I don't have any business buying mazuri 25 lbs at a time. If I can get a few pounds at a time, I consider that a service. I'm a willing and happy  participant in the mazuri-reseller economy.



I know I was glad they were around, when I wanted just a little for testing. 




Tom said:


> Why don't you try selling it for a few months and then come back and tell us how little work it is and how rich you get?





Oh and to this, just as I don't advertise in here when I have hatchlings to sell, I would look at selling Mazuri in here as a conflict of interest with being a Mod.


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Arguing in true Jacqui fashion...
> ...



The actual facts in your personal life are opposite those of mine that I just shared. That's what makes it an "argument". Unlike you, I have actually DONE what we are talking about. Its a pain in the rear, and there is not enough money in it to make it even worth it for most. People should be thankful that others are willing to go through all that hassle for a few bucks, and as we've heard, some are thankful for it.

I don't have any "thing" to get over with you. You just seem to like to come onto the forum and say the opposite of whatever I say, so I respond. Its a case by case basis. I don't harbor any sort of "thing". Sorry if it feels that way to you.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> By the time you figure in the packaging, the shipping, the 4 something per gallon gas to drive it to the post office, the gas to drive to pick up the 25 pound bag in the first place, your time, the postage, etc... I don't think anyone is making a "mint".



Huh, guess I missed where you said this was YOUR personal experience?


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 25, 2012)

Posts like this and some of these responses seriously make me want to kick a Kitten......

A mint? Really?

Let me break this down in laymans terms, then we'll figure out if I make a mint.........

Mazuri Tortoise - $32 for 25lbs

Fuel to pick up said Mazuri - $30

Storage - Yes Storage...Since it does cost me space to store it.......

Shipping ONE pound through USPS - $5.75

Dropping off ONE pound of Mazuri round trip - $10 ( conservative figure.....After all it does go up and down, and yes, I have dropped off one pound to the post office before.....SEE BELOW )


Lets see.....Mazuri COSTS me between $2-$2.48 just to use it......I sell the stuff for $2.25 a pound.......Yeah, it really does pay the bills......It boils down to this people. I sell Mazuri because their are customers out there that only want to buy a pound or two at a time. This makes for a happy customer. Happy customers come back and become repeat customers.......Simple logic huh? Am I a Purina distributor? NO Do I want to be a Purina distributor? NO. Do I want to become a feed store just so I can get Mazuri? NO.......I'll let another local, small business owner take care of that. Nobody has to like if I, Eric Ivins of South Central Herpetological re-sells Mazuri. Please, by all means continue on buying it from whoever you buy it from........

But I digress.....There seems to be a growing number of people on this very forum that demonize people making money ( or LOSING it in my case ) in this hobby/trade. I absolutely cannot wait untill my collection is big enough to support everything I work for by only selling wholesale to a few individuals. People just seem to think it is so easy to make a profit, but when this what you do for a living, and this is what feeds your family, THINGS ARE VERY DIFFERENT........The grass just isn't greener on the other side.........


OH I did forget that I vacumn pack the one pound packs.......Just more $$$$$$$ not accounted for.......Those bags are not cheap either......


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> The actual facts in your personal life are opposite those of mine that I just shared. That's what makes it an "argument". Unlike you, I have actually DONE what we are talking about. Its a pain in the rear, and there is not enough money in it to make it even worth it for most. People should be thankful that others are willing to go through all that hassle for a few bucks, and as we've heard, some are thankful for it.
> 
> I don't have any "thing" to get over with you. You just seem to like to come onto the forum and say the opposite of whatever I say, so I respond. Its a case by case basis. I don't harbor any sort of "thing". Sorry if it feels that way to you.



Like I said above, I never saw where you had in your prior comments, indicated these were your personal experiences. No Tom, I come on and give folks in here MY personal experiences and MY thoughts, that they sometimes are different then yours is just something that happens. There are times I may disagree or give different advise then other members in here, does not mean I come on here to make a point of saying the opposite of them any more then it does with you. In this thread I do happen to have different thoughts then you and used my own personal life and how it would be for me, IF I would want to do a resale of Mazuri, had not a thing to do with you. I do think they make a nice amount on doing the resale, that's my only point or reason for making a comment on here.


----------



## Neal (Nov 25, 2012)

I considered doing this. I could get a 25lb bag for less than $30 at a Pet Club not too far away, and I have a post office right down the street from me. So I wouldn't even need to calculate the cost of travel. But when I add only the shipping costs (shipping supplies and postage), I can't compete with the prices that some are offering it for right here on the forum...at least, not enough to want to take the effort to make a few pennies.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 25, 2012)

I would have to agree with Edna. I would rather pay a little extra and not have to buy a huge bag of it that I will never use. With one little guy, I doubt I will ever get through the two pounds that I bought.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 25, 2012)

I found a store near me that sells mazuri tortoise chow in 2 lb bags for $2 or 5 lb bags for $6. Soo I bought one of the 2lb bags (somehow a better price as well) and froze it. They don't sell it in large bags to the public since I figure they sell these smaller bags to make their own profit, but they aren't shipping it anywhere. 

I didn't even think the store would have it since they barely sell any foods but dog/cat food, but there it was.


----------



## oscar (Nov 25, 2012)

About freezing. When I called mazuri about the shelf life and me freezing it they said it could possibly increase the shelf life but would not commit that it would.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 25, 2012)

The way I see it, if they can make a few bucks, more power to them. I can't find Mazuri anywhere and have to order it online either way. I can either order a couple pounds from someone reselling it on the forum, or I can order it in huge bulk online. So, they can make money off of my "misfortune" of not living close to a store that sells Mazuri. That's how the economy works... people need stuff and everyone is willing to pay a certain price, some people find this price and decide to make a few bucks off of it.


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, Eric (and Tom) took the words out of my mouth.... Even if someone can "double their money" on it, it's a $2 or $5 or $10 sale. We sell it and sell a lot of it, but it's the most time consuming thing we sell when compared to the dollars earned. I don't really have a cost in driving to get it or in storing it, but my gripe is the time it takes to package it and get labels done, update my invoices with tracking info, e-mail tracking to customers etc all for a very small dollar sale/profit. When I have a pile of crap to get done, a stack of Mazuri orders is nothing but a headache, but people keep wanting it, so I will keep providing


----------



## dcwolfe (Nov 25, 2012)

So just for curiosity what is the average shelf life for mazuri?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Nov 25, 2012)

TylerStewart said:


> Yeah, Eric (and Tom) took the words out of my mouth.... Even if someone can "double their money" on it, it's a $2 or $5 or $10 sale. We sell it and sell a lot of it, but it's the most time consuming thing we sell when compared to the dollars earned. I don't really have a cost in driving to get it or in storing it, but my gripe is the time it takes to package it and get labels done, update my invoices with tracking info, e-mail tracking to customers etc all for a very small dollar sale/profit. When I have a pile of crap to get done, a stack of Mazuri orders is nothing but a headache, but people keep wanting it, so I will keep providing



Oh come on now Tyler, we ALL know that the "mint" you are making off Mazuri sales is what finances your building permits and new tortoise retreat!!!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> How big is the small bag and what did it cost?
> 
> Don't know about freezing. Sorry.



Tom, 
The small bag is one pound for $12.49 free shipping... The only other size is 25 pounds for $29.99 plus $9.99 for shipping. If it freezes well and extends the life of the product then breaking it down to 1/2 pound bags would be great for me. I think I will call the company tomorrow and find out.


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 25, 2012)

Tim/Robin said:


> Oh come on now Tyler, we ALL know that the "mint" you are making off Mazuri sales is what finances your building permits and new tortoise retreat!!!



LOL, the sad thing is, I've spent more on permits, permissions, and paperwork than I have on the tortoise retreat!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 26, 2012)

Well the way I see it, I'm happy to have some people selling it online. I bought 2 lb of mazuri and it takes maybe like 4 months or more to consume it. Sometime I even start throwing the pellets to my koi pond because they are just too many of them and they love it...

And I don't really see any reason why freezing not working for any kind of food to lengthen the shelf life.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 26, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I can't find Mazuri anywhere and have to order it online either way.




Actually Courtney, there is a Mazuri dealer in Northwest Omaha. That's where I get mine from.


I don't think anybody is saying it is wrong to be making a profit on selling it. I know I am certainly not. Folks would not be in the tortoise business, if they could not make a profit from it. (Note I said a "business", am not talking about the backyard breeder in it for "fun".) All business needs to make a profit for the person to stay in business.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 26, 2012)

how long will Mazuri last stay fresh?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 26, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find Mazuri anywhere and have to order it online either way.
> ...



Really!? How did I not know about this??


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2012)

Supply and demand, folks. Who cares if someone is making a bit of money on reselling Mazuri. If no one bought it the business would soon die. If someone objects to paying the price that is asked, then they won't buy it.

And its time for EVERYONE to realize that what we state here on the forum is our opinions and viewpoints. If you don't like my viewpoint, then you are more than welcome to respond with YOUR viewpoint. But that doesn't change how I feel. My opinion is still what I think. It's great for our members to have the different viewpoints that we all provide. Occasionally we spout stuff that is true blue, dyed in the wool, but usually what we espouse is a viewpoint or an opinion, or something that has worked for us in the past and I'm sharing it with you. Arguing with me about it does no one any good. Instead of arguing, just give YOUR opinion and viewpoint.


----------



## Sezdawg (Nov 26, 2012)

lvstorts said:


> Waaaayyyyy away from you! Eastern Washington (state).



I'm in Eastern Wa! Pullman. Where do you get such a great deal around here?!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I called Purina the makers of Mazuri, this is what they told me ... 

Mazuri can be frozen up to a year, they strongly suggest you divide it into one week use bags because it tends to mold after being frozen and left sitting out longer than a week. Mazuri has a 9 month shelf life once the bag has been opened. 

The one pound bag I have has been opened over a month and I have not even used 1/3 of it, so for me I will probably continue to buy the one pound bags. I was very happy they were so honest with me.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had mine out of the freezer for a while and have seen no mold. I did let it dry out completely (changed containers to prevent condensation) before putting in an airtight tub. 

I've barely made a dent on mine so far. I give some to my gerbil as well since I looked up the ingredients and it's fairly close in protein/fiber/fat percentages to most gerbil food. They get their own proper food as well though, but they seem to like it as a treat!


----------



## lvstorts (Nov 26, 2012)

Sezdawg said:


> lvstorts said:
> 
> 
> > Waaaayyyyy away from you! Eastern Washington (state).
> ...



I'm in the Tri-Cities! I have a brother in Colefax that I visit a lot. If you pay for the bag, I'd be happy to bring you a bag next time I'm there (Dec. 16). PM me if you are interested.


OK everyone! I didn't mean to start something by posting this topic! 

To clarify: I'm all for people embracing capitalism and making a buck. I apologize for my poor choice in using the words "making a mint."

I also appreciate the service the resellers provide to those people that don't buy in bulk or have a dealer close to them.

Sorry if I caused some feathers to get ruffled.


----------



## Val_d (Nov 26, 2012)

I live in Alberta, Canada. If you think it's tough getting it there, try from up here... Haha. I ended up paying $40 for a 25lb bag and then paid a additional $40 for shipping. I got it for my sulcata and the real kick in the teeth is, he doesn't care for it. I have to hide it in other food just to get him to eat any, and he usually picks around it. Thankfully my red foots like it so it all won't go to waste. Maybe I'll try freezing it.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 26, 2012)

I considered offering it where I am and to those who buy babies from me as a cheap add-on. Even selling it alone, I can be in the black. Leopard geckos, tortoises, turtles, Geosarma crabs, snails, ornamental dwarf shrimp morphs, food, supplies, and/or whatever. Profit can be or has been had for any or all of these. For me, though, there is a line with respect to what I will call my convenience. The combination of product subdivision, frequent trips to the post office, management of the small-sum payments involved, and order tracking would tip the scales from "toss a little extra cash my way" to "PITA" for me. I have a fantastic post office by me. It has an APC, making it very convenient for my schedule. I could even sell with a notice of only shipping out with some reduced frequency like Mondays and Thursdays or whatever. However, it sacrifices my free time. I put in a lot of laboratory hours most weeks. I am tired when I get home. I come home tired to a set of non-career responsibilities that also eat up significant portions of limited free time. Like everyone else. I require adequate decompression so that I am working to live and not living to work. If all of my waking hours become consumed by on-the-job and off-the-job responsibilities, it is not worth it to me. If I had less going on (and many other people have more responsibilities than I do at home), maybe it would be worth it to me. However, as things are, the relative profit is fine, but the absolute profit is too low to sway my opinion from its current position. That is why I do not resell apportioned aliquots.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 26, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> While they may not make a "mint", I think they make a heck of a god amount on what they sale. The way I look at it would be... there would be no added cost for gas to get the food, because you would be spending the same amount of gas to get your own supply. For me, I live across the street from the post office, so no added cost. Otherwise, even with the very limited driving I do, I would have to go less then six blocks out of my way to get to either of the post offices in the two places I normally do most of my usual shoping in, so really no added gas for "going out of my way" to get to a post office. For shipping you just get those nice free shipping boxes from the post office that allow you to pay a set price for whatever fits in those boxes. (which is how my Mazuri came when I bought from a reseller on this site) The post office actually makes shipping something so quick and easy, plus very reasonable price wise. So, yes, I can see making a nice profit with very little work.



I agree with you to an extent. But I think it depends on where one lives. I live in a busy east coast city so I have three or four post offices all within walking distance. In the Midwest and even some parts of my state it might be harder for some to get to their post office. I look at anything I buy online the same. If I feel someone is over charging me I won't buy from them. I've seen ridiculous shipping prices on eBay. I either just don't buy it or find it elsewhere (different seller or another site-store altogether.) Sometimes you know someone is just screwing over buyers and there is not much you can do to stop it but to just be a good shopper yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

lvstorts said:


> OK everyone! I didn't mean to start something by posting this topic!
> 
> To clarify: I'm all for people embracing capitalism and making a buck. I apologize for my poor choice in using the words "making a mint."
> 
> ...



No worries, Therese...sometimes we just need a gentle shove to get us arguing.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> But I think it depends on where one lives. I live in a busy east coast city so I have three or four post offices all within walking distance. In the Midwest and even some parts of my state it might be harder for some to get to their post office.



 Just a little side note... I live in Nebraska and in a little village of less then 100 humans. Here, if you live out on the rural routes (where the mail is brought to you) our postal guys will gladly bring out those set priced mailing boxes and pick up the filled ones, so you don't even have to go to town. Just how it is here and I know others aren't so lucky.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it is great if you could make a killing off of selling Mazuri. If I could, I would. If you could get rich off of doing something and you want to, you should, but, I seriously doubt that you are going to be able to make that much off of something like Mazuri. Where I live, they don't have very much and I could not find any Mazuri, anywhere. I asked all around and no one had even heard of it. I was so glad to be able to get it from Austin, of AZSulcata. If I can get it for myself, cheaper, I will, but I am glad that there are people out there willing to make a little bit off of something that helps so many others out.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 27, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Just a little side note... I live in Nebraska and in a little village of less then 100 humans. Here, if you live out on the rural routes (where the mail is brought to you) our postal guys will gladly bring out those set priced mailing boxes and pick up the filled ones, so you don't even have to go to town. Just how it is here and I know others aren't so lucky.



It's like that here too. You can print out labels online and what not. It's more of a hassle then going to the post office, lol. Which is probably why some rather drive there. I usually just walk there myself


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Finding Mazuri locally- ask at a feed and grain store that carries bulk Purina. They can special order it- if they want to. (Special order policies vary obviously.) Here in Omaha, Northwest Feed and Grain orders it in for the zoo and is happy to add a bag for you. They also charge just a bit over a buck a pound for the big bag and so far have never charged any special order fees, etc.

2. Storage and freezing- the problem is that some of the oils used will go rancid, and the oil-soluble vitamins will loose their potency. You can reduce this by storing them as air-tight as you can, and plastic bags are not good enough. (The commercially made 1lb bags of Mazuri are sold in great air-tight mylar-lined bags that slow the process, and this is part of why it costs so much.) Freezing slows the process down as well, and works best if it is frozen in small batches in air-tight bags.

By the way- this applies to ALL pelleted foods, from dog food to cereal. The paper bags they sell bulk pet food in- they start to loose 'freshness' the minute they are packaged. Never buy dusty bagged food- get the freshest stuff you can find.

Is it that big a deal? Rancid oils are considered by some veterinary dietitians to be a health risk, at the very least contributing to failure to thrive and some of the vitamin loss can cause other health issues. It is unlikely to cause serious issues, but long-term low-level things sap vitality over time.

https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/improper-diet-cascade


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll add to this...

...Mazuri allows re-selling. Not all companies do. So, there's that.

Secondly, as one who resells bulk packaged foods, its priced where it is for two reason:

1) I can sell it cheaper than you can buy the "official" 1-pound bags for from Mazuri or any other distributor

2) I can make a little on it and pay for a little bit of my hobby.

You'll notice, the price is pretty much in the middle, so BOTH parties benefit from it.

For example, The 1-pound bags of Freshwater Turtle Diet go for $10-11 PLUS tax and/or shipping. So, I sell a pound for $6 (cheaper when I offer sales).


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, just for the record, no kicking kittens please!


----------



## Tortus (Feb 5, 2013)

A 1 lb. bag of Mazuri in retail packaging is going for over $22 on Amazon right now. When I got my first pound, I paid $17 something. For ONE pound.

Then I saw the resellers here. I'm still on my original pound, but I bought a 2 pound bag for $8 shipped and stuck it in the freezer. And it came in fast. 

I don't care how much money they're making. Everyone's circumstances will differ depending on where they get the product and how they're able to sell and ship it for, so arguing about how much they make is pointless. I don't care. If I can get a small amount this way at a decent price, I hope they keep on doing what they're doing.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Tortus said:


> A 1 lb. bag of Mazuri in retail packaging is going for over $22 on Amazon right now. When I got my first pound, I paid $17 something. For ONE pound.
> 
> Then I saw the resellers here. I'm still on my original pound, but I bought a 2 pound bag for $8 shipped and stuck it in the freezer. And it came in fast.
> 
> I don't care how much money they're making. Everyone's circumstances will differ depending on where they get the product and how they're able to sell and ship it for, so arguing about how much they make is pointless. I don't care. If I can get a small amount this way at a decent price, I hope they keep on doing what they're doing.



Why buy from Amazon? I buy directly from Mazuri and a one pound bag is only $12.95.
A one pound bags lasts me for a few months. 

I do not see anything wrong with people reselling ... If they buy too much and they want to sell it, why not! Doesn't everyone try to get rid of things they don't want anymore? It seems everyone one is selling something on eBay now days! If you don't want to buy it from someone on here, then quit complaining and just don't buy it! Nobody is twisting anyones arm.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 10, 2013)

Tortus, 

You paid $8 for 2lbs of Mazuri including shipping??

I want to order from your contact!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 10, 2013)

I resell it as well but I often feel I lose money on it rather than make anything. Certainly no large profits. I ship via priority mail which costs on the average order $15 and shipping is included in the price. That alone takes away the profit factor. 

However I like to carry it so people know what they should be feeding their torts and so they where they can get it. Many people don't live in an area where they can by it at $26 for a large bag.


----------

